# Good leds for 24" deep tank?



## wedgie (11 Jul 2016)

Evening gents,
After my tank decided to split a seal last friday night i have ordered a replacement. On my previous tank i had ok plant growth (40 cms deep, co2@1 bubble/sec) but i couldnt get pearling, i was running two t8 replacement arcadia led tubes.

My new tank is 40"x24"x20" so what would you guys recommend led wise for lighting without going silly money? I am not really interested in weather modes but somerhing that ramps up/down would be nice, my main concern is lighting level down on the substrate


----------



## Franks (11 Jul 2016)

I have a 24inch deep tank with injected Co2 and my plants pearl great under 2x24w T5HO bulbs. Could be a much cheaper and more robust option for you.  


Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_c (11 Jul 2016)

In my 60cm tank, my experience of LEDs is they can not produce enough intensity for substrate plants, after struggling for a year I have switched to T5HOs with an instantly visible better growth at substrate and throughout the water column.


----------



## alto (11 Jul 2016)

You might find these threads useful reading 

T5 to LED

Aquaticlife Halo Led

WIth a 20 or 24in tank depth/height you need to look at high intensity LEDs ie at least 1 watt emitters, pay attention to name brands on these - a narrower lens eg 90* vs 120* will provide a narrower, higher intensity beam BUT most manufacturers have switched over to 120* lens (I suspect this provides more even light & less "burning" of plants/corals directly under the LED cluster ... Sanjay Joshi has PAR diagrams available online for various T5, MH, LED etc lighting so easy to "see" the light distribution curves)  

Or high output/high intensity T5's or T2's + well designed reflectors

Generally the initial purchase of T5 will be lower but running costs of LED is less, and they are very different in appearance.
Both systems will grow plants, including carpets  

You might look at the Zetlight's as seen in a couple of Luis Cardosa journals
Through The Forest (tank is 50cm tall)

Tropical Bay


----------



## wedgie (11 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the replys, the reason i was leaning toward led was for the slower ramp up/ down but it looks like i have some ready to do.

Thanks again


----------



## alto (11 Jul 2016)

You might put on a basic LED unit (with slow On/Off) that you can use to skip that light shock (for fish), then use the HOT5's for plant growth


----------



## Franks (11 Jul 2016)

That's what I do with an ikea led striplight I installed into the body of my T5 light unit. It lights up one hour before the T5's but while the Co2 is around a 0.8ph drop. Then once that 1ph drop hits, the T5's light up. Then when the T5's go out (7hrs running) the leds come on again for another hour. Its more for viewing pleasure to be honest. The leds provide barely enough light to see inside the tank when its daylight, but when it's evening time, they provide a nice golden shimmer light to the tank. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (12 Jul 2016)

I have Dsuny led panels over my 5x2x2ft. They are very powerful, dimmable and programmable. There is a high pitched whine that comes off them but doesn't bother my husband. I only have 2 panels as 4 was supreme overkill for my needs. The lights are suspended about 40cm above tank to give coverage. 4 panels would give coverage at hood height. Can't really beat the value for money but no idea how long they will last. I'd also buy from the uk rep on his facebook page (dsuny uk) as easier for returns and repair in necessary. I'll probably try and pick up a second hand ati sunpower dimmable unit.


----------



## ian_m (12 Jul 2016)

At that depth you will be talking about some serious LED technology required to get the light down to that depth.

Something like two of these would do the job properly and be the doggies danglers...
http://www.kessil.com/aquarium/Freshwater_A360.php

Or TMC tiles
http://catalogue.tropicalmarinecentre.co.uk/Category.aspx?lang=en&Category=104

Or else you will be looking at T5 HO tubes, something like this, with reflectors.
https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/universal-t5-light-bar.html


----------



## micheljq (12 Jul 2016)

I can speak of my little personal experience, my tank is 65G, 36" X 18" X 24" high.

In 2013 it was runned with a lone Beamswork, 2nd gen, with 0,2w leds.  I could only have very easy plants, like Anubias, Java Fern, ceraptoreris, some crypts, Egeria densa.  Hygrophila stuggled and died.  No co2, but ferts.

In May 2014 i added one Finnex Ray 2 DS, so running the Finnex and the Beamswork.  I was not impressed.  Hygrophila polysperma did grow nicely, but Bacopa caroliniana, ludwigia repens were struggling.  At that time i was dosing Excel and ferts.

In december 2015 i acquired one Grobeam 600 for the left side and co2.  This is what i have right not, the Finnex, the Beamswork, one Grobeam 600.  It is better, i am now able to grow Vallisnerias, heteranthera zosterifolia in a somewhat bushy manner, but not full bushy, staurogyne repens.

I was planning on adding more Grobeams but we lost the sole supplier in Canada.

I did ordered one Zetlight Lancia ZP4000 Plant, last weekend.  I will receive it in august.  It will replace the older Beamswork.

Michel.


----------



## micheljq (12 Jul 2016)

I add the Orphek PR72 planted to the list.
https://orphek.com/pr72-planted/

Looks like serious led technology and fully passively cooled.


----------

